# Aquarium Plants Store in Amsterdam



## cfreeman (Mar 19, 2008)

I will be in Amsterdam this week. Can somebody recommend a really good store that specializes in planted tanks? 

Thanks!


----------



## susantroy1 (May 5, 2008)

Wouldn't be thinking plants if I was in amsterdam  Sorry man couldn't resist Been a few years sense I was there last:hat:


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Definitely thinking plants, just not aquatic ones


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Lots of good advice here......... lots of good advice.........

\\/


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Small stores, but nice. At least they were in 2005.

http://www.aquarium-holgen.nl/
http://www.het-aquariumhuis-amsterdam.nl/

Cheryl


----------



## cfreeman (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Cheryl,

Thank you very much, I really appreciate your assistance.

Chris


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

Any updates to this? are they open on sundays?


----------

